# Microsoft Security Essentials Flunks AV-Test.org Certification Process



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From Microsoft Security Essentials Flunks AV-Test.org Certification Process | SecurityWeek.Com (30-Nov-2012)


> In the latest round of testing and certifications performed by AV-Test.org, Microsoft’s Security Essentials (MSE) failed to meet the requirements for dealing with zero-day malware.
> 
> The failed protection rating made MSE the only anti-Virus product that didn’t earn AV-Test approval.
> 
> ...


AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Sep/Oct 2012


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I guess it's time for Microsoft to get back to the drawing room again. Quite frankly I love MSE, it's kept me virus free for more than a year. I love MSE 'cause it's not bloatware. I hope they can add extra protection without slowing it down too much.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Babbzzz said:


> Quite frankly I love MSE, it's kept me virus free for more than a year.


That and sensible. careful browsing...


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

So.. is it best to replace MSE now, and get something else?

I also haven't had a virus.. in nearly three years, with the sole exception of the java exploit a few months back.. which happened while I was AFK.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I as well use MSE on all of my computers. I find it to be a fine Anti-Virus considering it to be free. I don't expect the highest protection but failing the AV-Test isn't what I enjoy to see.

I took a look at MSE's pasts tests and they have only failed once before. Looks like Microsoft does what they can to pass the test to create their AV.

I have learned from here so many other tricks as well. I updated my HOST file to maximum security, downloaded Spyware Blaster and have firewalls on my computer and router.

Even with a fail I still plan on using MSE. Mainly due to its free and I have confidence they'll fix this issue.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I could care less about those tests. IMO, they are worthless since they are not real world testing. As I always stated and a simple search can prove it, you can have 10 different independent testing facilities and all 10 of them will have different results. Who are you to believe? I always believe the effectiveness of an av is based on the hardware, all programs installed and most of all, the users surfing habits. 

I never had a problem with mse and will continue to use it and recommend it.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

True, true..

Though MSE seems to be buggy on one of my machines. Tried to do something, it _totally_ broke it. I can't even uninstall or reinstall MSE.

Good thing I don't use that box for internet anymore.
Or anything.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

May be worth running a scanner SUPERAntiSpyware | Remove Malware | Remove Spyware - AntiMalware, AntiSpyware, AntiAdware! in Safe Mode with Networking in case it was an infection that broke it and you may be able to do something with it in Safe Mode with Networking as it will be isolated then..

You'll need to untick SuperAntiSpyware from the Startup menu to stop its banner from appearing on bootup.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The magic word is FREE


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tomken15 said:


> May be worth running a scanner SUPERAntiSpyware | Remove Malware | Remove Spyware - AntiMalware, AntiSpyware, AntiAdware! in Safe Mode with Networking in case it was an infection that broke it and you may be able to do something with it in Safe Mode with Networking as it will be isolated then..
> 
> You'll need to untick SuperAntiSpyware from the Startup menu to stop its banner from appearing on bootup.


Oh, I'm almost positive that I am not infected on that machine. I just tried to install a LAN speedtest and it somehow broke MSE.
I only use the machine for backups, which, since I've gotten a psudo-nas, is very rarely because it only has usb1 ports..


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Then try the 2nd option to try and repair it - but which LAN speedtest were you trying to install ?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

LAN Speed Test - CNET Download.com


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, Norton 360 gave that the thumbs up and it's running okay after running the speedtest, but you have to watch what it tries to give you throughout the download process.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tomken15 said:


> Well, Norton 360 gave that the thumbs up and it's running okay after running the speedtest, but you have to watch what it tries to give you throughout the download process.


Yeah, it seemed to be fine on my 7 machines, but on the XP box it broke MSE


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I updated my HOST file to maximum security


In most cases a large HOSTS file
(over 135 kb) tends to slow
down the machine.

Does Hosts file slow down ? - Security | DSLReports Forums

apache2 - Can a long /etc/hosts file slow DNS lookup? - Server Fault

But I also found this: www.malwareteks.com/kb/LargeHosts.php



sobeit said:


> I never had a problem with mse and will continue to use it and recommend it.


Absolutely!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Babbzzz said:


> In most cases a large HOSTS file
> (over 135 kb) tends to slow
> down the machine.
> 
> ...


 
No problems on my end! I install it on all of my PC's and no problems whats no ever not even a slow down, or one I can notice anyways.

Besides I don't install those programs that do it for me. I use the MVPS one we recommend here.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

If you haven't noticed an Internet slowdown either, then it's not a problem.

I used to use MVPS, but I thought it would be best to leave the *HOSTS* file alone. ('cause in my opinion, playing around too much in Windows always causes problems!) I'm not having any redirect problems, and since we all follow *Rule No: 1* of Security, I don't think we'll have a problem.

*Rule No: 1* - Sensible Browsing


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Glaswegian said:


> That and sensible. careful browsing...


I think that's the key. No anti-virus program is going to keep you safe if you spend all day surfing "nefarious" websites. Even without using something like Web of Trust, some sites just scream "Hey you! Get a virus here!"

As for the zero-day thing, I wonder if some of the problem might be that Microsoft is just too big with too many internal rules to react as fast as some of the smaller companies can.


----------



## patndoris (Sep 30, 2010)

I use MSE on my personal machines and will continue to do so, and I've not had any problem with infections. The reality is that no AV will protect you 100%. Once you truly understand that and practice a little common sense, the trade-off between bloatware and speed becomes a lot easier to make. Too many users really don't understand that no amount of security software will protect you completely. Malware is always going to be ahead of the detection. MSE still remains tops on my list!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Other than getting the Sasser Worm several years ago on a new XP machine that I didn't have an update disk for (easily removed and prevented from recurring once the update was installed), the only other time I've even come close to getting malware was when ImageShack was hacked with that anti-virus scamware, and all that took was a quick shutdown of IE to prevent. With Windows 8, Windows Defender works so much in the background that you don't even know its there. Occasionally I'll run one of the programs that the security analysts here use just to snoop around my system but I never find anything.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> ('cause in my opinion, playing around too much in Windows always causes problems!)


You just need to know your stuff and you should be fine! :grin: Besides MVPS Host .bat does it for you.

Now there are a few things I changed personally. Like it blocks Google Ads and Samsung Live Chat? But I just took thoses blockers out.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Playing around in Windows does lead to problems on occasion; however, you can learn a great deal about your system by snooping around in it. I'm constantly breaking and fixing my OS install, if nothing else just to see if I can. However, you can also learn a great deal, and with more safely, by being guided by people who know their stuff (like the TSF techs in this thread).


----------

